# IDE-Platte Western Digital Caviar SE WD2000JB unter NT4



## Frankyboy708 (27. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir eine Western Digital Caviar SE WD2000JB kaufen, auf meinem Rechner soll auch Win 95 und Win NT 4.0 laufen.
Die Festplatte ist IDE und 200 GB groß, gibt es da irgendwelche Probleme?


----------



## melmager (27. März 2007)

Ja es gibt Probleme 

NT kann nur 8GB (nach Service Pack installation)
Win 95 nur 32GB

Und es kann sein das auch das BIOS von Motherboard die HDD nicht kennt


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. März 2007)

mh... das sind dann aber Hindernisse im System... denn theoretisch können die Dateisysteme doch mehr?

Edit: Ich hab mich mal Schlau gemacht und muss nun nen bisschen Klug*en  (Zensur ist bei sowas echt doof )
in NT4 kann mit Fat32 16Gb Speicherplatz genutzt werden, da die Clustergröße auf 64KB limitiert ist.
Windows 95/98/ME haben maximal eine Clustergröße von 32KB sind demnach nur 8GB möglich.


----------



## melmager (2. April 2007)

Das sagen die Leute die es wissen müssen :

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q246818/

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q197667/



Aber egal unterm Strich bleibt 

Es geht nicht


----------



## Frankyboy708 (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Windows 95 funktioniert sehr wohl mit Festplatten größer als 32 GB.
Der Trick: Man darf aber nur maximal 32 GB in FAT (16)- bzw. FAT 32-Partitionen einteilen.
Ergebnis: Windows 95 erkennt den Rest nicht, und dieser macht keine Probleme mehr.

Grüße


----------

